# Do East Jesus Rules Apply To Slab City As Well?



## Guy Chouinard (Aug 23, 2016)

So........ I have been scouring the "Intar Webs" for everything I can find regarding Slab City, East Jesus, Llamapolis, Taos, NM, Quartzite, BLM LTVAs' and more looking for alternatives to paying rent and I stumbled upon East Jesus Survival Guide and I am wondering, do the East Jesus Rules Apply To Slab City As Well?
Isn't East Jesus about a mile from Slab City? And also, when the snowbirds migrate to Lower Slab City how does that effect EJ & SC? Glad I read the survival guide, wouldn't want to show up there at night, that could be a problem eh?  Also, I don't have an RV or trailer, just a tent. So rather than get my shit jacked if I walk away from it, I will either have to stay in close proximity to it or break camp every day. Does the Hostel have showers? What about electricity, there's a charging station at the Internet Cafe, correct? What about the winds? Do they just rip tents to pieces? And of course according to EJ's rules one has to show up during the day and introduce one's self before they can stay overnight.


----------



## tobepxt (Aug 23, 2016)

east jesus is located within the slabs. their rules apply to their camp, but they are generally good guidelines to follow. every group/tribe will have their own "rules". its good to respectful to every camp. you'll be fine with just a tent. there can be gusty days but just stake your tent down. its probably possible to have a tent ripped up.. but not common. lots of folks have tents. dont know much about the hostel. internet cafe usually lets anyone hangout and charge their stuff/ access the internet. on cloudy days they might not let you power big stuff like laptops but usually its fine to go over there and charge up your phone or camera batteries or what have ya. theres a canal and the hotsprings and a "cold shower" drain box... you set up your camp and its smart to mark out the perimeter however you can. when you choose a spot its smart to talk to the neighbors surrounding the spot. dont show up at night because you might spook somebody. dont enter a camp without permission. nobody wants unexpected visiters after nightfall. you dont have to break your camp down. most people will respect it. not impossible to have someone fuck with you and your stuff though.. if you are cool with people they will usually be cool with you. be smart. overall use your best judgement and dont be a stranger.

and check out the library unless youre a dickhead.. in which case avoid the slabs, there are already plenty in the mix.


----------



## Guy Chouinard (Aug 23, 2016)

tobepxt said:


> check out the library unless youre a dickhead.. in which case avoid the slabs, there are plenty in the mix.


@tobepxt Thanks, that gives me a much better overall understanding of what to expect. And I was actually going to make a point of checking out the Library if I go there. Actually, I have some books I could bring to contribute to it.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey Guy...so I thought about EJ once as well but then I read a post somewhere here on STP where @Matt Derrick i believe it was said something along the lines of because of the current leader it's not what it used to be and is encouraged to be avoided.


----------



## Guy Chouinard (Aug 23, 2016)

MilkaNoobie said:


> Hey Guy...so I thought about EJ once as well but then I read a post somewhere here on STP where @Matt Derrick i believe it was said something along the lines of because of the current leader it's not what it used to be and is encouraged to be avoided.



Thanks for the info MilkaNoobie


----------



## Dmac (Aug 23, 2016)

The library posted a while back, that they have more books then they can put out. Said that they really need supply's to build and maintain the structure. Oh and shade-cloth everyone at the slabs can use that.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 24, 2016)

i can't comment on the current state of east jesus and their staff, but last i heard it was being run by some not-so-pleasant people (and i'll leave it at that to avoid drama). it's a cool place started by a good guy (who's now deceased) but they can't seem to keep the place staffed by people that aren't wingnuts or assholes.

anyways, i mention that because while their guide is an okay guideline, i wouldn't let anything EJ says sway your opinions about the slabs in general. EJ considers itself 'separate' from the slabs, mostly meaning they think they're better than most slabbers (this does not apply to ken and sue who are good people).

EJ is located at the north western corner of the slabs, and is a short walk from the main drag, so it's definitely a part of the slabs and not far from everything else.

source: personal experience. i was a former resident of EJ for one winter and i also set up / designed their website.

everything @tobepxt said is true, mostly just safety and common courtesy kind of stuff. you really don't have to worry about that much when you come to the slabs, it just takes a few days to meet people and get oriented.

as for showers at the hostel, ive never been, but it's extremely unlikely. 95% of slabbers bathe in the hot springs since water has to be carried out from town (to drink).


----------



## Shannon (Mar 20, 2018)

East Jesus isn't for everybody. For example, they're tired of travelers, especially as the crusty population of Slabs has soared and the whole Salton Sea area has blown up as a tourist attraction. They create a somewhat-intentional space for artists and a somewhat-safer space for women--personally, I've never felt comfortable spending more than a few days in regular Slabs because of the gender dynamics. Flip Cassidy and Mopar are the shit but yeah the personnel switch. EJ has been welcome to myself and the friends I've introduced, but we also have been visiting a long time and try to never wear our welcome.


----------

